# kelsei mold, anyone?



## birdiegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

I just purchased a used Kelsei soap mold from a member of HT. It makes 18 bars of soap. Does anyone else use these molds? I have not tried it yet....it's sturdy, that's for sure.....I probably did not need to spend the money, I have some rectangular plastic pans that are the same size, I just have to cut each bar and they never come out the same size. 
Just wondered if anyone else uses these and if they liked them......
Donna


----------



## Spicer Creek Goats (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a 30 bar kelsie mold with the dividers and I love it. Since I have used it a number of times, I do coat the bottom of it with mineral oil so the bars slide off easier. Julie


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine came UPS today. I had them custom make me one so I pour the whole tray, then insert the deviders to make 3 logs, no more pouring into sections!

You might want to email Rita about the molds I know she told me that the more you use them the less problems you have with sticking and that you do not want to use mineral oils or pam on them. They do mylar liners for the bottoms now also.

I know someone who uses custom large molds for her large company so she doesn't have to cut soap, but she uses loaf molds, I wanted these tray molds so I can texture and swirl. I will be using it tonight. Vicki


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Vicki, how exciting! You will have to report back and let us know what you made and how they did!

Vicki in NC


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

I love K molds, have two of them and have had them for two years or more... I line the bottom with sarah wrap and it is easy peasy to get soap out.. I am sending for another this week, you can get some pretty large bars out of them, up to 6 or 7 oz too..
Barbara


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

I want one! If it works for you Vicki I am so ordering one for myself! 

Sara


----------



## Spicer Creek Goats (Dec 10, 2007)

Vicki, Curious as to the reason why Rita said not to use mineral oil on her molds. I've found the bars slide off a lot easier. Julie


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I talked to her several times...I am soo leary of molds, and having to spray or line. She said that you don't want to use anything but the liner on the bottom because it can gum up the sides, I know someone ruined their mold with the PAM spray. I know once I started using it on my MM I had to continue, so I do know it did something to my MM. Cool is that this custom mold makes the MM size molds, soap it in right now  It will cut 8 per slab instead of the 7, I am going to have him change it again to cut 9 since the 8 leaves just a tad (samples?). 9 would be perfect. Vicki


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Vicki--
when you get the bugs worked out I want one !!!

they could name it the Vicki special and you could get a royalty everytime they sell one--

sign me up--

susie


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's super cool. It makes 8 and about 1/4 of a bar per log and makes 3 logs, he needs to make them either the 8 or move it to the 9...much bigger and it would be freakin heavy. It has a screwdown nut and bolt which I didn't even bother using, it is heavy enough to sit into the dadoos he made. I love the quality. After I poured the main pour, I slipped in the deviders, then swirled, tonight i am going to swirl and then drop in the deviders  This morning I took a screw driver, it has a place to insert it to pry off the outside of the mold, then barely wiggling the deviders they came out easily. Leaving the 3 logs setting on the mylar. They mylar is a silicone pad, one side is buff the other is slick an the soap comes off it like saran warp. IF you have molds you have to line the bottoms of, this stuff is great! But it is thick so if you pour full, it would take about 1/8 inch off the heighth of your soap.

The mold is so deep that if I poured it to the top I could cut the slabs into bars with the 'top' actually the side and make more than half again as many bars, which I may do for plain bars like lemon or just soap.

Did I mention I love this mold! 

I don't mind so much having those slivers left over, I never have any samples, and even for my almond biscotti I am shaving up full bars of soap.

The mold as is, will be $60.... the liner, which you could use parchment etc...would be $30. This was my price I don't know if we all start ordering them if it will be less or not, he charged me a one time fee of $35 to make it. I will be ordering more, it will be nice to put my old MM to bed. vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I like the look of their molds but I make logs and their log mold is 3.25 x 2.25 whereas my bars are 3.5 x 2.5. I wonder what the weight of a bar that size would be cut an inch thick. Maybe with the cost of oils going up I could scale down to this size and keep my price as is. Hmmm.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I ordered a bar of her soap so I could see the size of the molds. Too small I can't change now, why I had him do a custom size for me. They are great. The quality is wonderful. Vicki


----------

